# Release 5 racing rigs



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are some pics for you to look at of the upcoming racing rigs release 5 they seemed to have skipped release 4 for now which was supposed to be the pepsi mountain dew trucks. lets here what you think about these new ones??


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Now those I like! They look like real trucks without the goofy themes or paint jobs of recent releases. I'll be getting those.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> here are some pics for you to look at of the upcoming racing rigs release 5 they seemed to have skipped release 4 for now which was supposed to be the pepsi mountain dew trucks. lets here what you think about these new ones??


NOW, we're gett'n somewhere's !!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

along with Pepsi/Mtn. Dew releases 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Conventional cab rigs with racing product logs! Will buy them in mutiples for running & track accessories. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yep! I like those also! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang. I guess I better start selling some customs. I really want these seeing as I lissed the 1st and 2nd release's


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

cool release :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not bad at all!! Diggin' the tankers!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks Richard!!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Well, he got all of that one...looks like that one is, OUTA HERE! HOME RUN!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow ! ...considering I really Dislike most Auto World Products of late, I gotta say I'll probably have to own at least one of those rigs


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I would have liked to see the GMC Astro cab on one but they are pretty cool and they don't say Kiss on 'em so I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

IROC truck race RED,WHITE,BLUE,YELLOW,,,,,,,,3 ,2 ,1 ,GO


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice rigs. I don't think I've ever seen universal positive reviews of an Autoworld release before!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Thee are what I have been waiting for from the trucks. Real company liveries. I know there are licensing issues but would love to see these:

Semis - UPS, USPS, Fed Ex, Auto parts chains, store chains.

Tankers - BP, Sunoco, Shell, Sheetz, 76, Exxon, Marathon.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Those look great! Do you know the pricing for the 4 rigs yet?


Oxx


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

RATS!!! Now I've got to buy more AW stuff! Those look great!!!

Tom


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

black oxxpurple said:


> those look great! Do you know the pricing for the 4 rigs yet?
> 
> 
> Oxx


look in the selling section for presale prices, these will be hot for sure if you want in on them go there i will have payment info.

Thanks,
richard


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ding Ding Ding ! ! !*



Grandcheapskate said:


> Now those I like! *They look like real trucks without the goofy themes or paint jobs of recent releases. * I'll be getting those. Thanks...Joe


It's comments like this I kinda remember hearing back in the day... and made myself. 

Realism... what a concept.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> IROC truck race RED,WHITE,BLUE,YELLOW,,,,,,,,3 ,2 ,1 ,GO


 
Like how you think. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

